# Please help me buy a horse, I'm clueless!



## NannySarah (21 November 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website (and to horses!) but would love some advice please!

I am a nanny to three children and their mum wants to buy them a pony, mainly for the eldest girl but I think the other two will enjoy it as well. I have been given the task of finding suitable pony and will also be taking full care of it once it arrives  I've no idea where to start! 
I have been looking at various websites that I found by googling 'buy horses' but obviously not sure which are best and what I need to look for! 
I have seen a few which look very nice and sound suitable but that's coming from somebody who knows nothing about horses so I could be wrong!

Any advice on buying horses would be much appreciated.

I plan on reading up on horse care as much as possible as well!

Now this may be a silly question but as well as the horse itself, what do I need to buy to have ready for when the horse arrives?


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 November 2012)

Seriously??


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 November 2012)

I really hope that this is a Troll post.


----------



## Gypley (21 November 2012)

This sounds like the worst idea known to man! 
If your a troll, well done.
If your serious, good luck :/


----------



## Spit That Out (21 November 2012)

If this is a serious post then I strongly suggest that you and the family involved get more experience with horses, their care and riding before you get the cheque book out.
Get the kids booked on some riding lessons at a riding school and see if they even enjoy riding before you even look at getting a pony.
If you do want to plough ahead then please, please put the poor thing on full livery at a good yard where you can all learn and your horses health and welfare are looked after until your up to speed.


----------



## CobsGalore (21 November 2012)

You'll need to buy it some shoes, and feed it lots of carrots so it gets nice and fat.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 November 2012)

Sounds like the mother has more money than sense


----------



## Shooting Star (21 November 2012)

If I was nanny I'd be very upset at the extra number of hours a day I'd be having to work, 1.5hrs looking after the pony + travelling time + 3 kiddies riding time = big pay rise please


----------



## NannySarah (21 November 2012)

I don't really know what the issue is, I'm asking for advice and willing to learn. I'm well aware that looking after an animal you don't know about isn't a good idea, that's why I'm here - for advice and guidance! 
I did point out to my boss that I don't know anything about horses but my options are learn fast or loose my job! 

I'm not an idiot, I'm just doing my job.

The girls already go to riding lessons so we now they like it.

If anyone has any ACTUAL advice I honestly would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## CobsGalore (21 November 2012)

Then I would put the pony on full or part livery where you can get advice from knowledgeable people while you learn about how to care for a horse.

When looking for the pony, find something 10years plus that is safe and sensible, an ex riding school pony would be ideal.


----------



## HazyXmas (21 November 2012)

I know that we are all laughing but this seriously did happen to me when i was selling a childs pony several years ago.

Clueless Nanny turned up on Good Friday at 8am (i was going to in-laws) but she'd insisted that she had to see pony asap. She brought her own child, who had never ridden, no gloves, hat, boots! Watched my daughter ride, sat her daughter on for 30 second lead round, Said that pony had 'a very pretty face & that they'd have it' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They did send a YO up two days later who did ride pony. Had it 5 stage vetted, quibbled about a pair of front shoes.

As it was being loaded i was informed who it was for. Well known pop stars children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gosh i missed a tick there.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 November 2012)

Then the best thing to do is ask at the riding school if they do any stable management courses. But do not rush out and buy a horse, you need someone experienced to do that for you.


----------



## Gypley (21 November 2012)

If you are serious, I would advise accompanying the kids to their lessons and act like a sponge. Ask questions, get involved, ask more questions, be as hands on as the yard will allow. You are not going to learn the ins and outs of horse ownership by reading a book. You will need as much practical experiance as you can!


----------



## CobsGalore (21 November 2012)

Ooh, tell us who!


----------



## Spit That Out (21 November 2012)

OP...does this family have their own land or do you have a local yard?

My advice is sound...put it on full livery where you can all learn from experienced people and the pony will be looked after which will take the pressure off you and might keep the pony alive past Christmas!


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 November 2012)

First you need to find a livery yard in your area. Since you havn't got any experience you need one that does full livery in other words they look after the pony and the kids just need to turn up and ride.
Either them or the riding school should be able to help you find a suitable pony. Do not under any circumstances buy a pony without some experience with you.
Get youself/kids some books like the pony club manual and get reading.
good luck.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (21 November 2012)

have a look on the Pony Club website, they have a classified section where the horses advertised are likely to be suitable for children.

I would advise buying nothing younger that 8 for a first horse for children with a novice keeper. That way you avoid the 'teenage' tantrum years and should have a more sensible settled horse.

Go for something native, a good welsh or newforest etc - something that doesnt need wrapping in cotton wool and can happily live out without a stable if needed.

Tack will need to be purchased but you can get a saddle fitter to come out and help you with that and discuss bridles and bits with the girls current instructor.

Talk to the girls instructor as they will often accompany you to view a horse for a small fee.

Not sure if this post is serious or not but there is my ten pence worth if it means anything at all.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (21 November 2012)

CobsGalore said:



			Then I would put the pony on full or part livery where you can get advice from knowledgeable people while you learn about how to care for a horse.

When looking for the pony, find something 10years plus that is safe and sensible, an ex riding school pony would be ideal.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this!

PLease get some proper advice from an experienced horsey person when you go to look at ponies. Some unscrupulous people will just see you coming as a novice owner/buyer and you don't want the kids to be stuck with a dangerous or sick pony. Maybe someone at the girls's riding school could help you?


----------



## be positive (21 November 2012)

As the child has riding lessons the first place that can really help is the riding school, they may have something suitable and can also offer the support once it is purchased, even if not from them. 

Buying a first pony is not something you can really do without some help, there are some unscrupulous people out there that will sell anything if they think they can get away with it, equally some sellers are great but may be apprehensive about selling a much loved pony to a home with no experience.

Do any of the childrens friends have ponies, could you ask their parents, nanny or groom for help, the forum can be useful but you really need hands on help and someone to go to viewings with you.

A vetting is essential before buying.


----------



## NeverSayNever (21 November 2012)

if the kids have lessons then it should be their instructor helping to get them a pony - you should be saying what you have here to him/her and perhaps suggest to the parents that they pay the instructor to find them a pony and oversee its care or at least sort out appropriate full livery.


----------



## NannySarah (21 November 2012)

Thank you to those not laughing at me, I'm feeling a bit stressed out about this whole situation to be honest!

I normally drop the children off at their lesson and do my other chores in the meantime but will try and juggle things around to see if I can stick around while they have their lesson. 
As for not 'rushing out to buy a horse' mum wants it asap so I don't have much choice in that matter.
I will ask at the riding school if any of their horses are for sale (or is this a no-no?)


----------



## Elsiecat (21 November 2012)

Please for the love of God get the pony on at least part livery. 
You need to be surrounded by supportive knowledgeable people who know just how inexperienced you are.

You may well be aware that you are looking after an animal, but horses aren't a dog.. or a goldfish..
They're incredibly complicated, time-consuming and strong!

If you can't tell a martingale from a breastplate then you really are not in a position to be in full care of a horse.

We may all appear quite harsh, but sometime down the line when you are more experienced, you will realise just how worrying this idea is!


----------



## ihatework (21 November 2012)

On the assumption this is mot a troll post, What facilities do you have? It's not very fair to keep a social herd animal at home on its own. My suggestion would be to join your local pony club, ask for their head instructor to help find you a suitable pony and suggest a suitable yard to keep it to start with.


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

Oh dear....


----------



## NeverSayNever (21 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I will ask at the riding school if any of their horses are for sale (or is this a no-no?)
		
Click to expand...

no - ask the RS, tell them exactly what you have told us and ask them to help you


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 November 2012)

Thank you to those not laughing at me, I'm feeling a bit stressed out about this whole situation to be honest!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not laughing at all. I can just see the myriad of ways that this could go wrong. It is very irresponsible of the parents to put so much responsibility in the hands of an unhorsey nanny. The wrong pony could easily badly injure the child. The right pony could easily become distressed, ill or unruly if looked after by someone with no experience.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

My advice is to contact ads with the following key words;
16.2
Ex racer
Not novice ride
Age 5 or under
Sweetitch
And remember, all the most suitable ones will be either free, or under £300. 
  If you are actually serious, tell your boss that if she has even a vague interest in her children's well being, she'll get experienced help to buy a pony.


----------



## Shooting Star (21 November 2012)

nannysarah, do you work 7 days a week for the mum? The pony will need seeing to twice a day 365 days a year.
once in the morning before the children go to school and again straight after school as a minimum but if it's ill or injured then it may need to be seen to more than twice a day - your employers need to factor this in.

If this is genuine then full livery would be the best way to go for the sake of the pony and enlisting the help of the childrens instructor to purchase it but I really truely hope that this is a joke or your employers change their minds.


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (21 November 2012)

Get as much help as you can from the riding school!! Even ask to help out for a few weeks in your spare time just to learn as much as you can. I seriously agree that this pony should be on full livery and that you need to shadow the YM/YO in their duties before taking full responsibility for the pony. Explain to the mum that this is in the best interest of the pony and that if it colicked you wouldn't know the symptoms or when to call the vet which will cost her a lot of pennies!!


----------



## Elsiecat (21 November 2012)

I've messaged you OP.. On the trust that this isn't a wind up if you're anywhere near me I'll do my best to find you something that is hopefully suitable..


----------



## NannySarah (21 November 2012)

Oh dear I'm even more stressed now!!

I think the plan is to keep the pony in the paddocks, there is a row of stables as well (used as storage at the moment but being cleared out). Currently there are a few sheep in the fields, is this ok to keep the pony company? I have read various things, some saying you need to keep a horse with other horses and some saying horses are fine with sheep/goats/etc. It's very confusing!

I will speak to the riding school at their next lesson to get more advice. 

I'm reading at the moment about mucking out - something I imagine I will soon be doing a lot of! It mentions the muckheap, now this is going to sound very ignorant but do you just start out by making a pile somewhere of the muck or does it need a 'base' of some sort so as not to ruin the ground? How do you go about getting rid of it once you have a lot! (I'm sure this happens quickly!!)


----------



## Elsiecat (21 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			Oh dear I'm even more stressed now!!

I think the plan is to keep the pony in the paddocks, there is a row of stables as well (used as storage at the moment but being cleared out). Currently there are a few sheep in the fields, is this ok to keep the pony company? I have read various things, some saying you need to keep a horse with other horses and some saying horses are fine with sheep/goats/etc. It's very confusing!

I will speak to the riding school at their next lesson to get more advice. 

I'm reading at the moment about mucking out - something I imagine I will soon be doing a lot of! It mentions the muckheap, now this is going to sound very ignorant but do you just start out by making a pile somewhere of the muck or does it need a 'base' of some sort so as not to ruin the ground? How do you go about getting rid of it once you have a lot! (I'm sure this happens quickly!!)
		
Click to expand...

DO NOT KEEP THE HORSE AT THE HOME ADDRESS WHERE YOU HAVE NO SUPPORT OR OTHER HORSES.

If you want advice, read back through the thread. This has already been mentioned plenty of times.
How would you recognize the signs of the horse being ill? lonely?
Please think this through properly. 

Also, I've messaged you offering help, the fact you havn't bothered to reply is making me think you are possibly on a wind up.


----------



## ihatework (21 November 2012)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 November 2012)

This really is a very bad idea.


----------



## katastrophykat (21 November 2012)

Maybe get the mum to offer free livery to someone with similar age kids who are experienced, that way they get free livery in return for helping out and ensuring that the pony is well looked after and give you some support? And the pony some company. Ask the RS about ponies, and whether their instructors can continue lessons at home? If the boss is pushing so hard for this and you're an employee, I can see why you're stuck- maybe show her this post??


----------



## Tuffles 23 (21 November 2012)

I think you need to find a new job .


----------



## Gypley (21 November 2012)

If this is not a wind up, then will you please keep us informed as to how your getting on, if for nothing more that the sheer ammount of laughs this will encounter (and also to make sure the pony wont die)


----------



## tessybear (21 November 2012)

Accident waiting to happen ! Just saying


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (21 November 2012)

OP if you're going to be taking care of the pony then you need a few lessons on how to handle one and how to carry out basic first aid procedures. Also buy a copy of The Manual Of Horsemanship and read it. You will need the phone number of a local equine vet. 

Before the pony arrives you can buy mucking out tools, a grooming kit and an equine first aid kit. After it arrives you can buy rugs (need to measure pony) and a saddler will be needed to fit a suitable saddle and bridle (or to check that the ones that came with the pony actually fit). You'll also need a headcollar and leadrope, plus travel equipment if it is to go anywhere in horsebox or trailer.

Buy an older pony with a quiet, laid-back temperament. It's better to have a pony that needs encouragement to move than one you can't stop. Remember that hairy legs, beards and manes etc can be trimmed neat if owners are picky about looks. Something that looks like a mini racehorse with its eyes out on stalks as it prances around, is not a good choice for a novice first time owner, however pretty it may be. 

See it ridden at walk, trot and canter in an arena and over jumps, plus on the road, before letting your employers children ride it. If all goes well have it vetted (by your vet, not the sellers vet) to ensure as much as is possible that the pony is not sick, lame or drugged. 

Find out from the old owners if it has any current health problems and how they are managed, when it was last shod or trimmed, what food it currently eats and in what quantities, how much work it currently gets, when it was last wormed, when its teeth were last rasped, and when the vaccinations are due.

Good luck!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 November 2012)

Do the parents have any experience of horses?


----------



## 1Lucie (21 November 2012)

Ok i would do as follows:

1) stable the pony on full livery at a knowledgable stables and somewhere where the children can continue their lessons.
2) Find someone to try the pony out for you maybe their riding instructor?
3)Ask said riding instructor for advice about what you need to look for.


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 November 2012)

good lord, i worked as an au pair/mothers help and there is no way on this earth i would have wanted the responsibility of sourcing and buying a pony for my employers children!! the first time something goes wrong you're going to be in the firing line, i'd start looking for another job now and save yourself the hassle!


----------



## chazza44 (21 November 2012)

This makes me really sad.

There are two options:

1. Get knowledgeable help and keep in FULL livery at a proper equestrian facility

2. Dont get a pony and point out to your boss that if they go through with this there is a potential welfare/child safety issue going on.

Ponies are not playthings!!!!!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (21 November 2012)

OP if the owners are determined to keep this pony at home then quizz the sellers on whether pony has lived alone before, if it copes when all others are out on a ride and its left alone, if its ok to be the only one stabled at night etc. Some ponies cope with these things and others don't. Sheep for company is better than nothing. You'll also need to make sure the pony hacks out alone if there is nobody else for the children to ride with.

You don't need a base for the muck heap. You can ask local livery yards or riding schools who takes their muck away, then phone those people to see if they want you to put the muck in a trailer or skip rather than on the floor.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 November 2012)

*Screams and runs away to have nervous breakdown!*


----------



## TrasaM (21 November 2012)

I think this is job for Dragon Driving ..lots of nice young experienced horses and very cheap so it won't matter if they **** up the first one.  
I've seen lots of adverts on there recently. Three year olds which can be handled or ridden by a child and lots of lovely long mane tail and feathers to groom and fuss over. Such fun


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

keep this one going, it's a good'un


----------



## chestnuttyy (21 November 2012)

This is possibly one of the worst things I've read on here...

If this is a genuine post, then firstly I feel extremely sorry for you. Secondly, this 'mother' sounds like one of the most irresponsible/ clueless people I've ever heard of.

Like others have said.. please please try and talk these idiots (sorry, people) out of keeping the pony at home. Explain that they are herd animals and that the many ponies will not cope on their own, which has the potential for them to become dangerous. Even if you find a pony that is used to being on its own, you cannot possibly manage to look after it without some help. Horses/ ponies are a HUGE responsibility and there is a massive amount of knowledge required. I've had horses for about 12 years, and I'm still learning new things all the time.

If i were you I would try and persuade them to get the pony on full or part livery, then at least you stand half a chance of learning what you're supposed to be doing. Perhaps see if this is something the current riding school could offer?

Also, like others have said... please please take a riding instructor with you to view a pony, there are SO many people that will try and sell you something unsuitable, particualrly in the current climate.


----------



## redriverrock (21 November 2012)

Oh come on now...a jokes a joke but Im actually starting to get worried and its near my sleepy time.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (21 November 2012)

Whereabouts are you?

How old are the children and how long have they been having riding lessons?


----------



## tessybear (21 November 2012)

Buy them a guinea pig or something, they will fall off and get bored of it quickly.


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

redriverrock - what are you worried about ??

SILLY ME !!!!  Do they have access to a wooden rocking horse ?


----------



## Elsiecat (21 November 2012)

I've messaged over 20 minutes ago offering help. I have yet to receive a reply?


----------



## chestnuttyy (21 November 2012)

could always show the mother this thread!!


----------



## chazza44 (21 November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJHFCEUcoE

Watch this!


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

She's probably putting the little rascals to bed, having presented them to the parents, and then given them their tea.

That vid is excellent !! Don't forget that mounting shouldn't be a problem - they can float onbard via a brolly


----------



## chestnuttyy (21 November 2012)

chazza44 said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJHFCEUcoE

Watch this!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!! yet so accurate...


----------



## redriverrock (21 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			redriverrock - what are you worried about ??
		
Click to expand...

My judgement of being able to smell b***s*** is slightly hampered by a rather large bottle of red wine and now Im having a argument in my own head  funny troll....poor nanny....funny troll...omg poor pony....funny troll


----------



## Bustalot (21 November 2012)

Chazza44 - can't quote as on phone... But that clip is hilarious!!


----------



## Shysmum (21 November 2012)

Ah, I see...


----------



## chazza44 (21 November 2012)

Bustalot said:



			Chazza44 - can't quote as on phone... But that clip is hilarious!!
		
Click to expand...

Broken bones (horse related - bet mum wouldnt be keen on that) makes youtube time a must for sanity's sake


----------



## Hunter93 (21 November 2012)

Has anyone beaten me to the picture of a suitable pony! I.e a polly pocket pony.


----------



## Dumbo (21 November 2012)

Havent read all the posts so this may already have been suggested but how about loaning or sharing a pony first before commiting to buy one? As has been said already, owning a horse.. even if it is the size of a large dog is a huge responsibility and commitment and definitely not something to rush into! I spend nearly a year searching for my first pony.. must have viewed at least 20 so its important not to go for the first one you see, or one with a cute face that may be unsuitable. 
If you do buy, i agree that it should be kept on part or full livery. 
I suggest you all read, research and actually get some hands on experience before even considering buying a pony!


----------



## 0310Star (21 November 2012)

I am shocked by this post. If real, OP I feel very sorry for the position you have been put in. 
Unfortunately some parents with wallets bigger than they know what to so with think horses are just another buy to tell the other school mums they have! 

If only looking after a horse was so easy. This could end in injury, to you, the children or the pony. 

This is an idea that seriously has not been thought through and i cannot see it ending well. 

The only thing I can suggest is speaking to the children's instructor for help and FULL LIVERY is a must!

The blind leading the blind comes to mind...


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

this is my new favourite thread and seems just about whack enough to be serious... I really hope it isn't (no offence OP) but if it is, I really commend you for coming on here and doing some research... If I had kids and money enough to employ a nanny, point 1 I wouldn't be letting you deal with the purchase of a horse for my children, but point 2 id be impressed with the way you are researching it... 

I really have nothing other to add, but yeah, its my new fav thread


----------



## dominobrown (21 November 2012)

If this post is genuine- As a nanny you are not qualified to look after a pony, it is not in your job description and it is unfair to ask it of you. You cannot be fired, as this would be unfair dismissal.
Tell the 'Mother' that she needs to employ a groom. 
Ponies take speacilist care, and require training throughout their lifetime so they are suitable for young children. Ponies are not like cars, and are clever enough to figure out if you can't drive, and even the best behaved pony can be naughty if they know they can get away with it. Along with feeding, general care, medical knowledge as well as plefora of other things you are walking into a minefield.

Worse case scenario- Your lack of knowledge means the pony becomes seriously ill.
- Your inexperience means that you buy an unsuitable pony which seriously injures/kills one of the children. 
If your boss is that unreasonable then walk away. It might seem like an exaggeration- but if you end up in prison on charges of manslaughter because the pony killed a child?!
I would show you boss this post.
If they can afford a pony and a nanny they can afford to employ someone who would give the pony proper care.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 November 2012)

Where the op gone hmmmmmmm????


----------



## thehorsephotographer (21 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			this is my new favourite thread and seems just about whack enough to be serious... I really hope it isn't (no offence OP) but if it is, I really commend you for coming on here and doing some research... If I had kids and money enough to employ a nanny, point 1 I wouldn't be letting you deal with the purchase of a horse for my children, but point 2 id be impressed with the way you are researching it... 

I really have nothing other to add, but yeah, its my new fav thread 

Click to expand...

Mine too and totally agree with everything you have said here.

Ffion: probably putting the kids to bed!


----------



## BlairandAzria (21 November 2012)

Gosh if this is real I really feel for you OP, you've had some really good advice on this thread I suggest you reply to Elsie and take her up on the Offer of help- or post your rough location and someone else may be able to help you. 

I kind of hope this is a troll post, and there is not some poor nanny beside herself worrying about having to look after a pony in the near future.


----------



## chestnuttyy (21 November 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			Gosh if this is real I really feel for you OP, you've had some really good advice on this thread I suggest you reply to Elsie and take her up on the Offer of help- or post your rough location and someone else may be able to help you. 

I kind of hope this is a troll post, and there is not some poor nanny beside herself worrying about having to look after a pony in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## TrasaM (21 November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0chq2crnzug&feature=youtube_gdata_player

How about this pony? Fashionable colour too


----------



## Floxie (21 November 2012)

I heart Queenbee for using the term 'whack'


----------



## Jools1234 (21 November 2012)

ask the girls instructor for help and advice-if you will lose your job for not finding and caring for a pony, then i am sure you will lose it if you get the wrong one and the kids get hurt


----------



## colour me in (21 November 2012)

Do you think they could make a 16.2 butterscotch pony??? If so where do I sign!


----------



## rockysmum (21 November 2012)

OK, assuming you aren't a troll here is what to do.

Tell mummy you have researched it.  One pony will never work as all three need to ride at the same time.  Explain how many tonnes of lovely smelly fly attracting manure will be heaped in their yard very quickly.  Then tell them about the extra barn needed for storing hay and straw.  There will of course be no point in having all this if they cant show them off so a nice 3 pony wagon is next on the shopping list.  Explain that the best people dont have the nanny doing the horses, its so common.  Suggest recruiting a groom who has worked for the top riders as the kids have so much potential.  This groom must of course choose the ponies as they have to be potential HOYS winners.

See sorted, either she wont be able to afford it, or if she can then you are off the hook.


----------



## Vickijay (21 November 2012)

chazza44 said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJHFCEUcoE

Watch this!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing


----------



## Vickijay (21 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0chq2crnzug&feature=youtube_gdata_player

How about this pony? Fashionable colour too 

Click to expand...

That on the other hand is frightening!! More suitable for the OP though!!


----------



## Littlelegs (21 November 2012)

It's ok Fw, op has just gone to rewrite her fave children's songs so they all feature ponies. 
'supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious, even though the thought of it is pretty damn atrocious'
'Feed, the pony, tuppence a bag'
'just a spoonful of sugar helps the wormer go down'
'chimchimeny, chimchimeny, buy a pony, mummys darlings are lucky, as lucky can be'


----------



## Drakerath (21 November 2012)

I'm wondering which of the following will happen first:
1) RSPCA inspection/animal neglect charges
or
2) one of the children dies.

On the upside, if the OP does get a pony, it will only take a week before the whole family realise this was a vast mistake.

OP - have you addressed who will be on site to manage the horse 24/7? You will need to make sure that the horse is checked AT LEAST twice a day, every single day with no days off EVER. 
You'll need to know what to feed them and how to adjust the feed if the pony becomes too fizzy and starts bucking the children off even if it was totally lovely when you try it. Ponies can be doped when you try them, especially when they realise you are a complete novice. You'll need to do adequate first aid training to look after the children if the pony spooks and throws the children onto the floor, SO easy to do if its feeds are mismanaged and it is not getting enough work (too fresh) or had too much work (gets too fit). 

IF the family buy a horse and keep it at home without constant supervision of an experienced horse person, then this WILL end in tragedy. IF they have the money to buy a horse then they have the money to put it in full livery and then as time goes on and you all learn how to look after the horse, you can then take small steps to moving it onto your own property.

IF your employers do not agree, then you should find a new job. You can end up being liable for damage or injuries that will be caused??
Even the most experiencd horsemen get it wrong, probably at least weekly! As a novei, I would expect you to get every single decision wrong for at least a year or two.


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

Floxie said:



			I heart Queenbee for using the term 'whack' 

Click to expand...

why thank you, It seemed so fitting. This week I am also using the terms 'super', as in 'super fun' and 'super difficult' and 'super boring' and the word epic... for anything of armageddon proportions, for instance  running out of wine is an epic fail... or my pony cantering across the field to me makes me feel 'epic' possibly even 'super epic'


----------



## Queenbee (21 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			It's ok Fw, op has just gone to rewrite her fave children's songs so they all feature ponies. 
'supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious, even though the thought of it is pretty damn atrocious'
'Feed, the pony, tuppence a bag'
'just a spoonful of sugar helps the wormer go down'
'chimchimeny, chimchimeny, buy a pony, mummys darlings are lucky, as lucky can be'
		
Click to expand...


my absolute fav post of the day


----------



## luckyoldme (22 November 2012)

OP welcome to the forum. There is a lot of good advice for you allready here from people who know a lot more than me.
Personally i think you have been put in a very difficult situation .
Its not a crime to not know anything about horses.
There are a huge amount of people out there who will "see you coming" and you could very easily end up with a dangerous or unsuitable pony. Evan the nicest of ponies can become very unpredicatable with a nervous or unconfident new owner.
the best advice I can give you is to go back to your boss and tell her you have no experience whatsoever and this alone could put her children in danger. If this risk has to be taken then the parents should take responsibility.


----------



## sarahann1 (22 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			It's ok Fw, op has just gone to rewrite her fave children's songs so they all feature ponies. 
'supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious, even though the thought of it is pretty damn atrocious'
'Feed, the pony, tuppence a bag'
'just a spoonful of sugar helps the wormer go down'
'chimchimeny, chimchimeny, buy a pony, mummys darlings are lucky, as lucky can be'
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, now I have 'spoonful of sugar' stuck in my head right before bed  

OP, you need to get help, coping on your own will be too hard.


----------



## Floxie (22 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious
		
Click to expand...

I want the thread to be renamed this.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (22 November 2012)

I do hope for the OP's sake that mum doesn't decide she wants to take up riding too...sounds like it could go a bit like this:

http://youtu.be/x54Jr-NPDCc


----------



## DEEDEE83 (22 November 2012)

I am wetting myself at that video THP


----------



## igglepop (22 November 2012)

No advice that hasn't been said but it did make me think of this song. http://soundcloud.com/tangerinekitty/tangerine-kitty-dumb-ways-to


----------



## mandwhy (22 November 2012)

Hahahaha that video is amazing!!

 'the barefoot forum says that nailing shoes to a horse's hooves is just as terrible as nailing jesus to the cross and i believe everything i read on the internet'


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

thehorsephotographer said:



			I do hope for the OP's sake that mum doesn't decide she wants to take up riding too...sounds like it could go a bit like this:

http://youtu.be/x54Jr-NPDCc

Click to expand...

THP... you have made my week... that is now saved under FAVOURITES... its 'super epic'  PMSL


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

thehorsephotographer said:



			I do hope for the OP's sake that mum doesn't decide she wants to take up riding too...sounds like it could go a bit like this:

http://youtu.be/x54Jr-NPDCc

Click to expand...




Queenbee said:



			THP... you have made my week... that is now saved under FAVOURITES... its 'super epic'  PMSL
		
Click to expand...


oh my days... nailing nails into a horses hoof is akin to nailing jesus to the cross... Fantastic!!!


----------



## Toast (22 November 2012)

Just nearly weed at that video!!!


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

Toast said:



			Just nearly weed at that video!!!
		
Click to expand...

that user has done about 150 other vids... the stallion will fix it is brilliant... have just posted it on its own thread... 

Thank you trasaM I now have hours of comedy to trawl through!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (22 November 2012)

I think we were infiltrated by that awful parenting website... again... lol


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2012)

No more posts...hmmm


Still,anyone remember the video with the very naughty pony? grey Welshie? When the owner had out together all the clips of said pony dumping the child ..very very funny. Should just stick that up!


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (22 November 2012)

I was a nanny for a family of 3 as my first job. They had a pony on their land. The children where that fussed about it I didn't know it was there for the first 3 months!! It was at grass, but if it was announced I would be taking care of a 4 legged charge I would be asking for double my wages, or telling them to jog on! And that was me having horse experience!


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (22 November 2012)

Thinking about it actually, iv been asked to do jobs that are in no way related to nannying in my time, such as sorting out the 4 ft fish tank which had gone black with dead fish lurking in there (result of pump failure when they where on holiday I may add), re-decorating bedrooms, family Christmas shopping (aunts and uncles not children), tip trips and doing a house viewing! So it doesn't suprise me really, the ones with the money are the worst.


----------



## Flame_ (22 November 2012)

OP, get your employers to send you on a BHS stage one horsecare course then ideally stage two. Tell them any health worries at all and you are going to have to get a vet in because you aren't experienced enough to treat anything yourself. 

How old are all the kids? If they are all small and on lead rein you are at a far better starting point. If they are older, or worse with a big age/size range, it will be much harder to find something suitable. 

Get the family involved with the pony club, before even getting the pony, there will be lots of useful advice there. Read *a lot* of up to date horsecare manuals. 

I think its less than ideal but doable if the family are prepared to go about it right. Good luck (and if you're trolling, nice one  )


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 November 2012)

I loved that vid! The little boy was to determined!


----------



## LaurenBay (22 November 2012)

The vid your thinking off is "Ed being very naughty"

Not sure if this is serious or not, but OP, please sit the mother down and show her this post. Her best bet is to emply a groom (sounds like she can afford it) that way no stress for you and the Pony will recieve the proper care and the kids will be getting a suitable Pony.


----------



## edgedem (22 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Maybe get the mum to offer free livery to someone with similar age kids who are experienced, that way they get free livery in return for helping out and ensuring that the pony is well looked after and give you some support? And the pony some company. Ask the RS about ponies, and whether their instructors can continue lessons at home? If the boss is pushing so hard for this and you're an employee, I can see why you're stuck- maybe show her this post??
		
Click to expand...




chazza44 said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibJHFCEUcoE

Watch this!
		
Click to expand...




Queenbee said:



			why thank you, It seemed so fitting. This week I am also using the terms 'super', as in 'super fun' and 'super difficult' and 'super boring' and the word epic... for anything of armageddon proportions, for instance  running out of wine is an epic fail... or my pony cantering across the field to me makes me feel 'epic' possibly even 'super epic' 

Click to expand...

your are amazing! i think i love you!

edit: sorry Super Love you! pahaha


----------



## Victoria25 (22 November 2012)

Gypley said:



			If this is not a wind up, then will you please keep us informed as to how your getting on, if for nothing more that the sheer ammount of laughs this will encounter (and also to make sure the pony wont die)
		
Click to expand...

This above ... 
Really hope this is a wind up but if not, please keep in touch as think you'll be needing advice on a day to day basis 

What a funny employer you have - think she'll buy me one too?


----------



## TrasaM (22 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			that user has done about 150 other vids... the stallion will fix it is brilliant... have just posted it on its own thread... 

Thank you trasaM I now have hours of comedy to trawl through! 

Click to expand...

 Wasn't me QB. Armas posted the stupid lady buys dressage horse a few weeks ago so I've seen that one before but not the rest. They seem to have one for every possible horsey situation too. Really funny


----------



## Toast (22 November 2012)

Grumpy Jewel said:



			Thinking about it actually, iv been asked to do jobs that are in no way related to nannying in my time, such as sorting out the 4 ft fish tank which had gone black with dead fish lurking in there (result of pump failure when they where on holiday I may add), re-decorating bedrooms, family Christmas shopping (aunts and uncles not children), tip trips and doing a house viewing! So it doesn't suprise me really, the ones with the money are the worst.
		
Click to expand...

My ex boss used to have her nannys foal watching all hours of the night...


----------



## buddylove (22 November 2012)

Just hijacking thread to offer new word of the day to QB - immense - it goes well with epic!!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (22 November 2012)

Ha, this is so funny - I have G from an almost exactly the same situation...family buys daughter pony as new house has a yard, dad decides to learn to ride, so promptly buys horse. Family are away all week at work/boarding school with nanny/housekeeper left to manage the animals (sheep, chickens, pigs and horses/a donkey).

Enter me, and another girl who basically have full loan of the horse/pony and take full responsibility but have costs covered so that the owners can still 'have horses'...


I'll be honest, we've had a few sticky moments with them when they've taken care of their animals on a weekend when they're home, everything from back to front bits and rugs done up wrong to more serious faux-pas such as forgetting to FEED the horses, or provide them water...


----------



## Shysmum (22 November 2012)

Has Nanny McPhee been back yet


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

Buddylove said:



			Just hijacking thread to offer new word of the day to QB - immense - it goes well with epic!!!
		
Click to expand...


Ooohhh yeah, I like that one


----------



## NannySarah (22 November 2012)

I'm glad you all find my situation so hilarious. Thanks.

Basically, this pony is arriving no matter what, I have no say in that. I thought the best thing for me to do (and the only thing in my control) was learn as much as possible about horses before it arrives. Of course I'm not going to be an expert but it's better then doing nothing and then being presented with a horse to care for. 

Thankfully there are a couple of nice people here who have sent me lovely messages with actual support and advice and I am really pleased about that (and sorry to those I haven't got round to replying to yet, I'll do that next!).

Maybe I will update you all once pony arrives so you can all have another great laugh at my hilarious situation....


----------



## Moomin1 (22 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I'm glad you all find my situation so hilarious. Thanks.

Basically, this pony is arriving no matter what, I have no say in that. I thought the best thing for me to do (and the only thing in my control) was learn as much as possible about horses before it arrives. Of course I'm not going to be an expert but it's better then doing nothing and then being presented with a horse to care for. 

Thankfully there are a couple of nice people here who have sent me lovely messages with actual support and advice and I am really pleased about that (and sorry to those I haven't got round to replying to yet, I'll do that next!).

Maybe I will update you all once pony arrives so you can all have another great laugh at my hilarious situation....
		
Click to expand...

Well NannySarah, in that case you are a better person than most, and I wish you well.  At least you are trying to do the best you can in a very awkward situation.


----------



## BeesKnees (22 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I'm glad you all find my situation so hilarious. Thanks.

Basically, this pony is arriving no matter what, I have no say in that. I thought the best thing for me to do (and the only thing in my control) was learn as much as possible about horses before it arrives. Of course I'm not going to be an expert but it's better then doing nothing and then being presented with a horse to care for. 

Thankfully there are a couple of nice people here who have sent me lovely messages with actual support and advice and I am really pleased about that (and sorry to those I haven't got round to replying to yet, I'll do that next!).

Maybe I will update you all once pony arrives so you can all have another great laugh at my hilarious situation....
		
Click to expand...

In amongst people having a bit of a laugh, has been some good advice, and also some sensible words about just how potentially dangerous this situation could be. I realise you feel under pressure, but you would be wise to listen to those words, and do your best to try and convince the parents that this needs seem thought and professional help.

You may worry you'll lose your job if you don't do what they ask, but what will happen to your job if you buy an unsuitable pony, or inappropriate care causes problems, and one of the children is hurt or killed?


----------



## dominobrown (22 November 2012)

Nannysarah- Looking after a pony takes specialist training. You can't just wing it! Tell your boss this- for goodness sake, my boss wouldn't expect me to perform open heart surgery?!
You CANNOT be fired if you say 'no', it is not in your job description, you are not trained, and it would be unfair dismissal if you were fired.


----------



## Hunter93 (22 November 2012)

I strongly agree if your up for doing this whole horse malarcy then put pony in livery or you and kids go get experience on a yard. It's hard work. Family doesn't sound supportive


----------



## Caol Ila (22 November 2012)

Can you not say that assuming full care and responsibility for a horse is not a part of your job?  Especially now that you've learned how complicated horses are and how much knowledge it takes to care for them and how much more knowledge it takes to keep them kid safe.  Even a quiet, "bombproof" pony learns bad habits real fast if not receiving clear and consistent training.  And no one can teach you that over the internet.  Can you say that you will fully support the family keeping it on full livery, driving the kids to the barn, and so on, but you are not knowledgeable enough or qualified to care for and train this horse if it's kept alone on your employer's property.  Draw a line in the sand. Emphasise how dangerous horses can be.  See what they say?


----------



## chazza44 (22 November 2012)

I feel sorry for you but you clearly havent listened to anyones advice if you are still planning to do this yourself.  I have serious child and pony welfare concerns.


----------



## Welsh (22 November 2012)

Gawd, I really hope that this 'works out' somehow? 

I'm really going to be following this


----------



## Caol Ila (22 November 2012)

Sarah, I suspect that the only reason people thought you were "hilarious" was that your situation is so outrageous, they assumed (wrongly, I believe) that you were trolling, posting wind-ups.  Worth you knowing, I think, that your employer's idea is so nuts that a bunch of horsepeople didn't think it could be true.  But truth, of course, is usually stranger than fiction.  

I appreciate that you're caught in the middle, doing what these eejits are telling you to do so you can pay your rent, but you don't know what you don't know.  Horses aren't like big dogs or gerbils. Reading stuff online is better than nothing at all, but no one who hasn't had hands on experience with horses should assume full care for one, especially on private ground where you won't have experts like yard owners or fellow liveries to help you out.


----------



## chazza44 (22 November 2012)

Caol Ila said:



			Sarah, I suspect that the only reason people thought you were "hilarious" was that your situation is so outrageous, they assumed (wrongly, I believe) that you were trolling, posting wind-ups.  Worth you knowing, I think, that your employer's idea is so nuts that people didn't think it could be true.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put.  I am so worried for you NannySarah. Your boss sounds completely unreasonable - have you actually been able to stand up to them/suggest some of the things said on here?  I think you need to be direct with them and don't hopefully hint that it might not be a good idea.  You need to say 'this is wrong, i need help'


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2012)

or, (as I am a sales person!) be assumptive. Be assumptive that looking for etc INCLUDES finding a suitable livery yard to take care of said pony. 

So how about asking for good yards in a certain area near you, or if the riding school you use will make room and give that to your employer when giving her the results. They are being incredibly unreasonable. As others said, this is not a rabbit or a gerbil, it is a large expensive animal, (even a pony). How about giving her a breakdown of some of the costs she would look to be incurring for say, a nice 13.2 first pony. I am sure they could afford it but they might not want to when they see how expensive these animals are.. so I am basing mine on Surrey prices as a guide..

Instructors time to assess pony and child (including local travel) assume say £150
Vetting - even if basic £250 (make sure that pony won't drop dead when your employers have bought it, is the age it should be etc etc)
Shoeing - every 5 weeks, even if only with fronts on, say @£40 a time
Teeth, annually, upto £60 (and possibly a vets trip to sedate if pony objects)
Insurance say around £35 -50 a month
Livery - part (so pony cared for, stabled, yard there for vet, farrier and dentist, pony fed, turned out, brought in, feed and bedding included) @£350
Livery - full, pony kept fit when child not riding it, tack cleaned and groomed plus all of the above @£500+
Pony cost - say a really safe all rounder not aged, anything upto £2000?
Tack for said pony  - and rugs (coats for the field and stable effectively) must be looking at around £1500.

Yes there are MUCH cheaper ways of caring for a pony (living out full time etc) but perhaps compiling a list like this might make your employers think again. Alternatively, a really good option would be to see if your riding school has a pony they would lease on working livery - so the child would "own" the pony on say 2 days a week.


----------



## attheponies (22 November 2012)

This sounds like a very difficult situation for you. I think you do need to think long and hard about taking on this responsibility. There are other employers/other jobs. So much can go wrong with ponies and children - particularly when together! If you do end up in this situation then make sure those children join the pony club for you, the pony and the kids!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (22 November 2012)

I wish you all the best Sarah and do feel this is genuine as sadly I have come across folk like your family of the just make it happen school of thought.
All the best advice is here ,older pony, full livery and bhs stage 1. Chin up Hun. Not everyone is laughing and some are really worried for you.


----------



## Ibblebibble (22 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I'm glad you all find my situation so hilarious. Thanks.

.
		
Click to expand...

i don't find it funny at all, you are going to be taking responsibility for a pony you don't know how to handle and you are going to be responsible for the safety and well being of the children when they ride and handle this pony. how are your employers going to react when the pony bites or kicks one of the children, how are they going to react if a child falls off and seriously hurts him/herself?? You will be held responsible as the person who chose the pony and was supervising at the time, how is that going to make you feel?
like i said i used to be an au pair/mothers help and there is no way in hell i would take that kind of responsibility for someone's children and i'm perfectly comfortable around horses and ponies! 
i would have a serious chat with your employer and ask them who they will hold responsible if child gets hospitalised because of pony, if they say you then i would walk away right then, no job is worth that.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (22 November 2012)

NannySarah its a good idea that has been suggested for the children to join the Pony Club, every area has one. Even if the owners don't plan to transport the pony to lessons or competitions etc, there are usually stable management lessons and the children could attend these without the pony. Pony Club is usually a cheap way of getting lessons. You could also join the British Horse Society, I'm not sure if anyone suggested that yet. It doesn't cost much to be a basic member and you get access to their phone lines and volunteers so you can phone someone for advice if a situation crops up and you need help rather more quickly than from a forum. 

If you hang around on this forum you'll learn lots, please don't be scared off because you've been called a troll. It's worth developing a thick skin for all the help and advice that's available.

When you've been here a while you'll see why people have been laughing at you. It's because we regularly get people posting on here purely to wind everyone up. And when you're having a rubbish day and need cheering up those threads can be great entertainment.


----------



## Jools1234 (22 November 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Nannysarah- Looking after a pony takes specialist training. You can't just wing it!
		
Click to expand...

i nearly wet myself when i read this.

where did everyone do their 'specialist' training?

i work with horses, have done for over 20yrs, and this situation is far from ideal but many people do 'wing it' and the ponies survive, the OP is trying to gain some knowledge and most posts are putting them down for doing so.

OP if you can go and watch the kids next lesson try to speak to their instructor about the families idea of getting a pony and you being responsible for it. as an instructor i would be happy to speak to the parents in a situation like this, the responsibility may then be passed to someone with more knowledge and experience, if not you may gain some help and advise.

good luck


'specialist training'


----------



## TheoryX1 (22 November 2012)

NannySarah, I read through this thread, and to be honest I am utterly appalled at your employer.  Now I am an employer myself - have over 50 staff and have been self employed for 15 years.  As an employer you have a duty of care to your employees - I dont think your employer really is thinking too clearly here.  Now for a start,  I dont work in the equine industry, so if I asked one of my employees to care for my horse, I would be asking well beyond my duty of care to them - its not much different for you.  Even the couple of them who ride and have horses (my lovely PA is included), I would not even dream of asking to care for my horses, even though I suspect they would love a few hours at the yard instead of working.

As you say, the pony is coming regardless, so in your shoes I would be encouraging your employer to put said pony on full livery at a very good yard and employ a good instructor, plus enrol them in the Pony Club.  Go and have a dam good chat with your Pony Club's District Commissioner (DC), but expect some pretty forthright advice, which will not be for the faint hearted, and which will have the welfare of both pony and children well in mind.

Failing that, for god sakes talk to ACAS about this.  Its way beyond what you should be doing as an employee.  What would happen if said pony kicked and injured you, and you could not work, or left you permamently disabled because your rather spoiled sounding rich employer wants a pony for their children.  Get some employment advice, rather than horse advice.


----------



## Shysmum (22 November 2012)

^^^ Yes this is very good advice, and no nanny worth their salt would NOT have talked to their employer/union. Therefore this thread is not real.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 November 2012)

I'll explain why we think its a wind up op. As you're a nanny, I assume you know about kids. If you read an op on a parenting forum, that said something along the lines of 'my employer has asked me to take my charges swimming. The eldest has her 5m badge, but I've never been in deeper than my bath before, & know nothing about swimming. My employer has told me its my responsibility to take them swimming in a 40' deep disused quarry behind the house, with no experienced back up. Please can I have some advice on how to swim'. Surely you'd assume anything so stupid had to be a joke? You see why we think your op is? Only difference is you are also in all likelihood going to cause suffering to a pony, as well as kids. And I think someone with zero knowledge choosing several hundred kg of muscle with hooves & teeth, then supervising equally inexperienced kids around it, with no back up, is just as dangerous & mad as my swimming scenario.


----------



## Queenbee (22 November 2012)

jools1234 said:



			i nearly wet myself when i read this.

where did everyone do their 'specialist' training?

i work with horses, have done for over 20yrs, and this situation is far from ideal but many people do 'wing it' and the ponies survive, the OP is trying to gain some knowledge and most posts are putting them down for doing so.

OP if you can go and watch the kids next lesson try to speak to their instructor about the families idea of getting a pony and you being responsible for it. as an instructor i would be happy to speak to the parents in a situation like this, the responsibility may then be passed to someone with more knowledge and experience, if not you may gain some help and advise.

good luck


'specialist training' 

Click to expand...

I love that caring for a horse is akin to performing open heart surgery lol

and yes I do think that this situation if true is hilarious... it made my day to read... sorry OP but your boss is an idiot!


----------



## DW Team (22 November 2012)

Nanny Sarah

 I am so sorry to read what your employers are doing.  As some have already said it would be best for the children and the pony if for the time being the pony was kept at the yard where they are having lessons.  Keeping the pony at home is going to be asking for problems. If your bosses are determined to keep the pony at home.   The if you can get yourself on a course on stable management at the children's yard.  Get the children into the pony club.  The British Horse Society do some very good publications a link here  http://www.bhs.org.uk/   Wishing you all the very best in what is a vey difficult possession.


----------



## indie999 (22 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I don't really know what the issue is, I'm asking for advice and willing to learn. I'm well aware that looking after an animal you don't know about isn't a good idea, that's why I'm here - for advice and guidance! 
I did point out to my boss that I don't know anything about horses but my options are learn fast or loose my job! 

I'm not an idiot, I'm just doing my job.

The girls already go to riding lessons so we now they like it.

If anyone has any ACTUAL advice I honestly would appreciate it a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Ask their riding school to find them one if money is no object and their safety and welfare of horse is prime. Good luck.


----------



## Billabongchick (22 November 2012)

My sister nannied for a long time - some families were great and others were the opposite and expected ridiculous things such as washing the crockery in the river Thames for some religious festival. So I'm sure there are many people who are very unrealistic in what they demand from their employees, especially those who have more money than sense. It sounds like you have had lots of offers of advice and help but if you need any more am happy to help. If they are really going to carry through this plan then as others have suggested a knowledgeable sharer might be the best way if they don't want to do livery or pay for a groom. Good luck x


----------



## dominobrown (22 November 2012)

Queenbee said:



			I love that caring for a horse is akin to performing open heart surgery lol

and yes I do think that this situation if true is hilarious... it made my day to read... sorry OP but your boss is an idiot!
		
Click to expand...

I was only using it as an example- but hey ho if you give a pony a field full of grass, know nothing about handling animals, even when to get the farrier to it etc, then I wouldn't let you anywhere near my horses. It does take specialist training, or at least someone who knows what to do. By speacilist training I mean maybe going to the riding school and the nanny getting lessons in horse care. 
Most of the problems with badly cared for charity cases is people who think they can 'wing it'.


----------



## ridefast (22 November 2012)

Hand in your notice, your boss is crazy


----------



## OldNag (22 November 2012)

I haven't commented yet, but have followed with interest. NannySarah, I can completely see why many have assumed you were "trolling", I did at first. Yours is such a completely unimaginable situation that it's hard to believe. 

There is great advice on here - and I really do think the only workable solution is to keep the pony on part or full livery so that you have help and support. It's a very steep learning curve . 

I wish you the best of luck. 

Keep us posted, there are a lot of knowledgeable people here, but you really will need proper help "on the ground".


----------



## elsielouise (22 November 2012)

Just to add my experience of various non horsey friends who if they didn't know me and  my horses almost certainly would have given this task to their nannies/dog walkers/kids twelve year old AI at riding school.....

I don't think it is a completely crazy idea. Not a GOOD one particlarly but, not as mad as getting carried away at the house of a friend who breeds Section Ds then coming home with a pony for your daughter who cant ride but likes horses and anyway you won it during a card game......?

 Wait! No one cold be that daft surely? Oh yes they can and THANK-YOU DAD! I still love horses and no one was injured or abused and we even still have horses thirty years later.

 If grazing at home is possible and someone is willing to learn, keeping a suitable pony in a non horsey household is not rocket science and is perfectly do-able as long as owners know and accept it does cost.

 Ie a suitable pony won't always be cheap but equally an aged quiet pony won't be expensive. Its all relative. Freelance grooms who could help out are not hugely expensive and could provide the support required. I know of several wealthy families who do this for their kids ponies. I used a freelance groom when I had my son and she helped several families in this position. One family sounds just like OPs though I know for a fact four years on they no longer have horses and their original one is on loan to a friend of mine.


In OP position I would simply go back to employer and ask for a budget then make sure the budget included paying for experienced support in one way or another. If they want their children to have a pony and understand it will be expensive to do correctly and safely without in house experience then I see no huge problem. It could go wrong of course but then bad things happen to people who are really experienced.....

I see and note the employers liability comments and indeed health and safety issues and JD concerns are relevant but there are lots of of mothers help/groom positions out there and if your employer has friends with horses whose helpers do this already they won't think anything is unusual about the request perhaps.


----------



## Grinchmass (22 November 2012)

For those that have mentioned that the op may be able to bring a claim of unfair dismissal this may or may not be the case. There is a statutory time frame to unfair dismissal meaning that you have to be employed for 2 years before you can bring about a claim of unfair dismissal. Tis was previously one year, but has been altered to 2 years. So depending on OPs start date she may have to have been working for employer for 2 years before she can bring about a claim. As such apart from claiming breach of contract in a civil court the op may not be able to bring about a claim if unfair dismissal should she be dismissed. If the OP was in employment with current employer before 6 April 2012 then the period would be 1 year before she can bring a claim, after she would have to be working there for a full 2 years. Op would also have to bring a claim within 3 months of being dismissed.

Also what some people may not be aware of is that there is a plan to start charging for lodging a claim for unfair dismissal, this was planned to cost £250 to lodge a claim and £1000 if the matter proceeds to trial.

Another thing to consider is that you will not be able to use a 'no win no fee' service unless the solicitor believes that there is a significant chance of winning the case, and that your claim is of sufficient value, which would be unlikely in this instance, so unless OP fancies representing herself or paying the solicitors fee this wouldn't be desirable. 


On another note OP, if this is a real situation, which I feel it probably is, ive seen sillier things, and as someone said truth is stranger than fiction, I suggest that you spry to surround yourself with experienced people who can help. Your farrier, instructors etc.

The kids will still need lessons, you can get a good freelance instructor to come to the children and pony. They will be invaluable to helping you with said new arrival.

Also try to convince the parents to put you through some bhs owner courses, which will be able to teach you the basics. If you can hang around when children go for riding lessons this will be good as experience is essential.

Make sure you take an experiences horsey person to go and view ponies, they will know what to look for etc. your employers will have to pay for this but, however it is a much better idea than getting an unsuitable pony.

Get the pony vetted. My friend recently acquired her friends old pony. He was sold to an apparent 'lovely family' as a project as he was too much for other friend to handle. Pony was drugged and sold on to a novice teenager, an angel when she tried him, as soon as she got him back to her yard and rode him he proceeded to gallop around the arena over 20 times before they could get him to stop. Luckily they contacted old owner through passport details and he is now home. They didn't get him vetted due to the lady objecting and making excuses. Any excuses for no vetting should be an immediate warning sign. Walk away.

There's more, but I can't think right now. I feel sorry for your situation OP, if I were you I would be looking for alternative employment although I appreciate this is easier said than done.


----------



## lula (22 November 2012)

Nannysarah, im more shocked you've actually agreed to all this. Find and then to look after a pony's welfare when you have not the slightest idea where to start on top of your other duties looking after the children.

is it part of your job description? Does this not worry you? Are you happy about it?
Perhaps you are being given a large bonus to take this huge extra burden on your hours on?

i certainly hope so because believe me, you'll be earning it.

Also, PLEASE remember this : if you're just rolling over and doing what you're told, if anything goes wrong with the pony under your care, the parents will blame YOU. if children get hurt, once again parents will blame YOU. if pony gets sick, escapes, kicks someone - its down to you.

Hope all this is going to be worth it.

Im sorry but im slightly exasperated, why people cant stand up to their employers who are taking advantage of them, especially when put in situations with such potential for injury and blame as this, i fail to understand.

really, after all you've read here, cant you just say NO?


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (22 November 2012)

Nanny Sarah - You seem to be genuinely clueless as to why people are horrified by your bosses demands to get a pony. 

Unless you're going to enlist the help of a professional to help you buy said pony and then keep it on a reputable livery yard where there is experienced help available to care for it then please don't agree to get involved. Buying horses is not an easy process, even experienced horse people get it wrong so no offence, but you wouldn't know what to look for or what might be suitable as you have no experience. If you also have sole charge of it with no back up or help then things will likely go very wrong. Ponies especially can be very cheeky, stubborn and intimidating to novice handlers who are under confident and have no experience and they will quickly take advantage - but you will learn all of this soon enough.....


----------



## lula (22 November 2012)

you could try ringing Harrods.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (22 November 2012)

lula said:



			you could try ringing Harrods.
		
Click to expand...

I bet they do some really nice rocking horses in Harrods - now there's an idea!


----------



## TrasaM (22 November 2012)

OP.. Nannysarah.  whereabouts are you based and how old is the child/ children.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (22 November 2012)

Nannysarah, best of luck! You sound like one of those amazing nannies who aren't scared of anything!

Tell your boss you will need to buy two ponies so they have company, and they will need an experienced freelance groom to look after them. 

Alternatively they buy one pony and keep it on livery at the riding school. Either way it is certainly not fair of them to expect you to take care of the pony and keep the children safe around it when you have no experience: they would not expect you to drive them in the car if you had not yet taken any driving lessons!


----------



## Littlelegs (22 November 2012)

Ok Mary trollins, firstly you need two ponies. Secondly, enough land. And for whoever thinks it will be fine as long as they get a freelance groom & instructor into help, are you mad, gullible, or have zero experience of how easy it is to con a first time buyer? If it must be done, full livery & someone else buying it is the only way. Although I really think this has to be a troll.


----------



## TrasaM (22 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ok Mary trollins, firstly you need two ponies. Secondly, enough land. And for whoever thinks it will be fine as long as they get a freelance groom & instructor into help, are you mad, gullible, or have zero experience of how easy it is to con a first time buyer? If it must be done, full livery & someone else buying it is the only way. Although I really think this has to be a troll.
		
Click to expand...

Shush...you'll wake the babies up with all that shouting about Ts. 

Rock a bye baby on the tree top ...la la a. Shush. .


----------



## Flame_ (22 November 2012)

Even if this is a troll the scenario is really not _that_ odd. The employers have a duty to this nanny to provide her with adequate training though and if she's not comfortable with taking on this duty I doubt they'd have grounds to sack her if she were to refuse.

We do need to know how old the kids are.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (22 November 2012)

I didn't say it would be fine with two ponies and a freelance groom. I don't suppose it will be. But if the family will not countenance livery it was the best I could think of. They are royally taking the rise out of a very resourceful nanny. Not impressed at all with this employer


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			Basically, this pony is arriving no matter what, I have no say in that. I thought the best thing for me to do (and the only thing in my control) was learn as much as possible about horses before it arrives.
		
Click to expand...

Sarah you should do the one other thing within your control. Leave.

You are an experienced nanny and will have no problem whatsoever getting another position somewhere else. Good nannies are worth their weight in gold and if your work ethic encompasses looking after a pony as well as three children, you will be snapped up tomorrow.

Resign.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 November 2012)

NannySarah ,I've got the perfect pony for sale. A bargain at £10k. Come and view anytime thats good for you.

Well anytime after Beeston sale on Wednesday.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 November 2012)

Sorry nosenseofdirection, I wasn't aiming that at you, my first two comments about two ponies & land were intended like yours, just incase its not actually a troll. I forget who it was now but another poster was saying it wasn't a bad idea, just get a freelance groom. 
  Horserider, Pmsl. I'll do op two for £15k with tack by tomorrow. 
Off to look on dd now & gather some old bits of tack together.


----------



## Queenbee (23 November 2012)

Dominobrown... I wasn't having a go... It just made me laugh  I envisaged us horsey people as seriously intelligent people donning scrubs to go into an OR... OMG it would be like chainsaw massacre... 'Suture please...'... 'Sorry mate, fresh out of sutures but bailing twine will do' 'don't need an anaesthetist... Just twitch it!' Or 'don't cut it off... Put crest toothpaste on it!!' 'Sorry but your nil by mouth and since you're a fat piggy and can't be trusted to leave the pies alone... Lean forward while I muzzle you' we would tie them to the bed so they couldn't run away and oh the mud and hair in the OR... We would be ace, and I'm sure save the NHS a bag load of cash


----------



## lastchancer (23 November 2012)

Moneyed morons, do they keep staffies at all?


----------



## mandwhy (23 November 2012)

Well if all this is true then wow... what a situation to be in...

A freelance/mobile groom would be far preferable to you muddling through with books and google, but starting at the riding school would be ideal even if it is just to start with while you learn. Maybe they would even loan a pony out at the premises as a trial run for you? 

You REALLY need to talk to people at the riding school and get them to guide you, buying horses is a minefield for even very experienced people!

I would say see if the parents have 'pony club mum' friends but they might well be as clueless as each other, still at least they might be able to learn from each other's mistakes...

Remind them their children's safety is at stake if the pony gets naughty or worse gets sick/injured.


----------



## lastchancer (23 November 2012)

Buy them a 3YO Welsh sec A colt and then find another job. ;-)


----------



## elsielouise (23 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ok Mary trollins, firstly you need two ponies. Secondly, enough land. And for whoever thinks it will be fine as long as they get a freelance groom & instructor into help, are you mad, gullible, or have zero experience of how easy it is to con a first time buyer? If it must be done, full livery & someone else buying it is the only way. Although I really think this has to be a troll.
		
Click to expand...


That was a little rude. I am none of those things. Sometimes some horse owners think the only point of entry into horses is years of smelling like one. It isn't. You can buy your way in and many people do. That was my point only. If you haven't experienced this then maybe you are the naive one?


----------



## Sam eltringham (23 November 2012)

Nannysarah, just relax chick, I can't believe some of the comments this has received. There really is no need for everyone's hysteria. Perhaps you should talk to some of the parents of the children  'your' children are friends with, they''ll probably point you in the right direction. I think the fact you've tried to seek advice shows your not going to be the next RSPCA case, you sound as if you care. Yes there are unscrupulous dealers about that would sell you a galloping
night mare, but most people are genuine. Get in touch with the Welsh pony and cob society I'm sure they'd be only to happy to help with sourcing something suitable. Ponies are fine kept with sheep, or anything else that lives in a herd or a flock, one of our stallions used to have bantoms roost on his back all night! You say they've got stables so there's it's shelter, and where you live, is it remote, or in a village? In my experience, you find horses attract people, mainly young girls who are full of love and knowledge and more than happy to lend a hand. You don't need lots of different gizmos and gadgets. Buy one that comes with tack and rugs etc and that's half your battle, go native, my personal favorite being the Welsh pony and cob, get something that's in it's late teens early twenties and I'm sure you'll learn very quickly, let's face it horses and ponies are not exotic pets, if you've got grazing, about an acre per pony, shelter, clean water and a bit of company everything will be fine and if you all get bitten by the  'equinius bugius' pony won't be on his own for long !!!!
It wasn't that long ago everyone had horses, it's not rocket science like some would have you believe! Where are you based anyway chick, regardless of where you are , you can always contact me if you want, looking at ponies is a favorite pass time of mine! Well you take care and just breathe deeply and enjoy the thought of your new arrival! xxx


----------



## Burmilla (23 November 2012)

Dear Nanny Sarah. If your situation is real, go and get yourself an employer who doesn't behave like an obnoxious tyrant. You are placing yourself and the children in a very dangerous situation. Not professional to collude with parent/s who are behaving like the spoilt brats their children may be in danger of becoming. You sound a determined and energetic woman: if your qualifications and relevent documents are in order, you will be snapped up.
If this is a not-real post - have you thought of learning to knit? Just as time consuming and less annoying for others. Apart from the irritating clack clacking of the needles  .  .  .


----------



## Theocat (23 November 2012)

OP, good for you trying to learn. It sounds like you have the boss from hell. To all those saying quit, that just means the next nanny will be taking this on, and might not have the sense to ask for help, so I say we make the most of this and help any way we can by giving advice.  

As has been said, ask the riding school for help. Most also do 'own a pony' days, so for the next few weekends, you plus all three children spend a whole day at least once a week learning about horse care. Get the riding school to help you find a pony, for a fee, and suggest to the parents that it lives at the school for the first few weeks, which at least gives you a breathing space, on the basis that the children can have a few lessons on it to get used to it. Good luck - you will get some excellent advice here, so ignore the shouts of troll!


----------



## chazza44 (23 November 2012)

Is the pony intended as an Xmas present?  I bet it is - shame on you


----------



## Jazzy B (23 November 2012)

Sam eltringham said:



			Nannysarah, just relax chick, I can't believe some of the comments this has received. There really is no need for everyone's hysteria. Perhaps you should talk to some of the parents of the children  'your' children are friends with, they''ll probably point you in the right direction. I think the fact you've tried to seek advice shows your not going to be the next RSPCA case, you sound as if you care. Yes there are unscrupulous dealers about that would sell you a galloping
night mare, but most people are genuine. Get in touch with the Welsh pony and cob society I'm sure they'd be only to happy to help with sourcing something suitable. Ponies are fine kept with sheep, or anything else that lives in a herd or a flock, one of our stallions used to have bantoms roost on his back all night! You say they've got stables so there's it's shelter, and where you live, is it remote, or in a village? In my experience, you find horses attract people, mainly young girls who are full of love and knowledge and more than happy to lend a hand. You don't need lots of different gizmos and gadgets. Buy one that comes with tack and rugs etc and that's half your battle, go native, my personal favorite being the Welsh pony and cob, get something that's in it's late teens early twenties and I'm sure you'll learn very quickly, let's face it horses and ponies are not exotic pets, if you've got grazing, about an acre per pony, shelter, clean water and a bit of company everything will be fine and if you all get bitten by the  'equinius bugius' pony won't be on his own for long !!!!
It wasn't that long ago everyone had horses, it's not rocket science like some would have you believe! Where are you based anyway chick, regardless of where you are , you can always contact me if you want, looking at ponies is a favorite pass time of mine! Well you take care and just breathe deeply and enjoy the thought of your new arrival! xxx
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this - op.  What a rotten position to find yourself in, shame on your employer but unfortunately jobs don't grow on trees in this climate but least your prepared to learn - another nanny may not have bothered.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Sam eltringham said:



			, if you've got grazing, about an acre per pony, shelter, clean water and a bit of company everything will be fine a
		
Click to expand...

Sarah everything will NOT be fine. If you follow this advice the pony you buy will almost certainly develop a disease called laminitis some time next year, and that can actually make their feet drop off in extreme circumstances. Even under normal circumstances, with your lack of knowledge you will not spot the early signs, it will go acute "overnight" and it is an extremely painful and life threatening condition that ponies in particular are very prone to. Google it, and search on here,  it's rife. That's just one of the many things that could go wrong.

"A bit of company" means a minimum of TWO ponies, by the way.

If you resign, you are clearly such a motivated person that your employers would be mad to accept your resignation and will most likely listen to you when you tell them that this is a bad idea.





			It wasn't that long ago everyone had horses
		
Click to expand...

That's rather the point. Everyone had them, so everyone knew what they were doing and had  lots of other people to call on if they needed help.


----------



## jrp204 (23 November 2012)

chazza44 said:



			Is the pony intended as an Xmas present?  I bet it is - shame on you
		
Click to expand...


'Shame on you' for what??? For doing what her employers have asked her to do, for researching, coming on here to be slated by a load of people she thought would help her. 
Op is in a rubbish situation and her employers are seriously overstepping the mark and I would put money on OP being young.
OP you have received some good advice on here, I would speak to the kids instructor and ask her/him to have a word with the parents or at least book you all in for a couple of 'own a pony days' so you will at least get a few of the basics.


----------



## Starzaan (23 November 2012)

Oh god why did I open this thread?!


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

Tbh elsielouise, I couldn't care less if you think I'm rude. The fact is a dishonest seller will see nanny mcphee coming if she doesn't have help before buying. She could strike lucky, or as horserider joked mummies checkbook might just up the price. Even without going to the extreme of beeston, it would be very easy to pass off a whizzy second pony as suitable, without doing anything illegal. 
   Thanks for your concern, but yes I have experienced both money & knowledge. There was a lot to be desired in terms of my upbringing, but the one thing I will say is my parents never let me have so much as a hamster, never mind the pony, without me knowing basic care. Money might well buy you support, but it makes unscrupulous sellers see you coming.


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 November 2012)

Where abouts in the country are you OP? And how old are the children?


----------



## Bernster (23 November 2012)

Starzaan said:



			Oh god why did I open this thread?!
		
Click to expand...

Quite!  I did look at this when it started and really should not have come back. No idea if there is trolling but if not I really hope op has had some helpful advice and not a telling off !


----------



## lula (23 November 2012)

jrp204 said:



			'Shame on you' for what??? For doing what her employers have asked her to do, for researching, coming on here to be slated by a load of people she thought would help her. 
Op is in a rubbish situation and her employers are seriously overstepping the mark and I would put money on OP being young.
OP you have received some good advice on here, I would speak to the kids instructor and ask her/him to have a word with the parents or at least book you all in for a couple of 'own a pony days' so you will at least get a few of the basics.
		
Click to expand...


everyone is treating this 'nanny' like a kid...  'get someone else to speak to the parents' 'you're in an impossible position'

she's a grown woman for god's sake. 
how about she just stands up for herself and says:

 'sorry, i dont know nearly enough about horses to take on the task of sourcing, buying and looking after one that you are asking of me. 
I dont feel nearly confident enough to take this on and want to risk injury to either myself, the pony or especially  your children. 
Its not in the contract we signed and if you really insist, i must politely decline and hand in my notice and seek employment with that nice family or arent p*** taking bullies round the corner'

why on earth this doesnt seem to be the simplest course of action for OP i have no idea.


----------



## Bambi. (23 November 2012)

At the end of the day you won't find enough information on here and the internet to be able to actually go and find the right pony, you will HAVE to get someone experienced to help you otherwise you've got no chance. Otherwise you'll think the first pony you see is great until you get it home...


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (23 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			The fact is a dishonest seller will see nanny mcphee coming if she doesn't have help before buying.
		
Click to expand...

 

Also to whoever said buy a welsh cob as a first pony going to somewhere with ZERO experience - this is not a good idea!


----------



## Sarah1 (23 November 2012)

lula said:



			everyone is treating this 'nanny' like a kid...  'get someone else to speak to the parents' 'you're in an impossible position'

she's a grown woman for god's sake. 
how about she just stands up for herself and says:

 'sorry, i dont know nearly enough about horses to take on the task of sourcing, buying and looking after one that you are asking of me. 
I dont feel nearly confident enough to take this on and want to risk injury to either myself, the pony or especially  your children. 
Its not in the contract we signed and if you really insist, i must politely decline and hand in my notice and seek employment with that nice family or arent p*** taking bullies round the corner'

why on earth this doesnt seem to be the simplest course of action for OP i have no idea.
		
Click to expand...

Quite.

I also agree with littleleg's swimming comparison a few pages back - it's exactly the same and OP really needs to 'grow a pair' by the sounds of it!  Or stop trolling...

ETA - Supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious is my favourite reply ever!


----------



## guido16 (23 November 2012)

Mmmmm, still don't know if this is a troll or mary poppins..

However, I agree with littlelegs on this one.

This situation will never be....supercalifragalistic....(sp)


----------



## Patterdale (23 November 2012)

I think littlelegs has hit the nail on the head with the swimming analogy. 

But, FWIW I think that this is clearly a wind up, more than likely a mumsnetter


----------



## Gaucho (23 November 2012)

Having had nannies ourselves when our children were younger, I call bull***** on this thread. Nannies have contracts which outline their duties, employers can't suddenly ask you to take on extra major tasks like looking after ponies. No nanny I have ever known would do something like this, any decent parent would not ask this from a nanny. Nannies are employed to look after children, not to be a groom.
In the unlikely event this is not a troll thread, I strongly advise you to resign. Yes, you will miss the children and the children will be upset but you're on a hiding to nowhere. Good nannies are like gold dust, believe me, we have interviewed dozens, if you're any good you'll have a new nanny job in no time, try North London.


----------



## elsielouise (23 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Tbh elsielouise, I couldn't care less if you think I'm rude. The fact is a dishonest seller will see nanny mcphee coming if she doesn't have help before buying. She could strike lucky, or as horserider joked mummies checkbook might just up the price. Even without going to the extreme of beeston, it would be very easy to pass off a whizzy second pony as suitable, without doing anything illegal. 
   Thanks for your concern, but yes I have experienced both money & knowledge. There was a lot to be desired in terms of my upbringing, but the one thing I will say is my parents never let me have so much as a hamster, never mind the pony, without me knowing basic care. Money might well buy you support, but it makes unscrupulous sellers see you coming.
		
Click to expand...

Shame that parenting or otherwise didn't extend to teaching you or you acquiring, along with your money and knowledge - any manners.

Sorry OP/Troller/Mumsnetter/Genuine Nanny -Got a real life to get on with now....


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

Shame you didn't learn not to jump to the conclusion that anyone disagreeing with you must be rude. I don't think I actually was, I simply said if you chose to think I was I couldn't care less.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (23 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			I think the plan is to keep the pony in the paddocks, there is a row of stables as well
		
Click to expand...

Tell your employers to hire someone to look after the pony/teach the kids to ride.  In my younger days I almost got a job doing that when a family did a similar thing to their nanny/housekeeper.  Fortunately (in that situation) the parent who'd decided to buy a pony lost interest a few months later.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

I am now beginning to think troll, sorry.

How old are the children?

This has been asked many times, has not been answered, and is absolutely crucial to the discussion if it's a real one.


----------



## AmiRobertson (23 November 2012)

I am a nanny of 4 children and have a horse so I know exactly what her work load will be and if you don't enjoy horses you will resent your job. I have sent the op a pm but no reply! Could be a troll but for all the people who think no parent would ask this of their nanny you are wrong I have worked for these types of parents before. I have had lunatics and selfish idiots including one who when I returned from my friends funeral told me that the death of my friend had been a huge inconvenience to her schedule and that I should be putting her and her children's life before my own. She was met with a not so polite response and my notice. So do not think these parents are not out there! Good families are also like gold dust and I am lucky to have one now, who funnily enough have set me the task of finding a suitable breed of dog and breeder for their first puppy and I will be incharge of it's training haha luckily I have plenty of experience of dogs  
Good luck op you have had lots of advice on here and you need to confront your boss with how much they are planning on dumping on you and either ask for a payrise and training or quit!


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (23 November 2012)

Your boss sounds like one women I'd happilly tell to ****** off!! ...more money than sense


----------



## luckyoldme (23 November 2012)

for anyone suggesting a livery yard..... do you honestly think the introduction to the horse world given on this thread is likely to encourage that ...really?


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

Of course this isn't a real thread - but it's very entertaining


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Of course this isn't a real thread - but it's very entertaining 

Click to expand...

of course it's a real thread...........................i can see it here on my lappy plain as day unless of course we are having a group hallucination and the tread is a figment of all our imaginations


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

I like these ones which are fun, rather than the ones designed to really rile people and get a full on battle going (hmmm the 4 year old Superstar horse thread springs to mind  ).


----------



## BeesKnees (23 November 2012)

What's the mums net connection? Why would someone from there troll on here? I must've missed something.


----------



## Ladyinred (23 November 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			What's the mums net connection? Why would someone from there troll on here? I must've missed something.
		
Click to expand...

Umm because a few went and trolled on Mumsnet one cold and boring night 

One, or possibly two, are now banned from that place but every now and then one comes here to see how the land lies in the world of troll spotting.

Sadly I think this is a troll post now. I say sadly.. actually it would be the best news for small ponies everywhere if it is


----------



## Tillie (23 November 2012)

Hello,

Ive read alot of replys people have said. I personal find them very harsh, So you never owned a horse before. Neither had i till 11 years ago, and now i am head groom at a livery yard. I learn all my skills, after my dad brought me a naughty welsh pony. Looking after one isnt hard, its alot of common sense. 

Feed is easy, i feed my ponies twice a day in bad weather. They have hay in the morning and evening. But i only give them a sinple pony mix in the morning. With ponies you will have to make sure they dont go out on grass too long in the spring and summer. They alway over eat and this can cause a number of heathly problems. The best think to do is section the paddock of in spring and summer. 

Grooming is very simple, if you have a hard pony that has a shelter it wont need rudding. My own horses and ponies have never need rugging. The child should know how too groom if she is have lessons, so she will beable to do this. As for shoeing in all depends how much the pony will be ridden and where it will be ridden, eg road or fields. The pony will need its feet trimming every 6 weeks or soo, but it depends alot on the ponys hooves. But you will see when the need trimming. 

As for the type of pony i would say a type of cob, as they are hardy and quite dopey. I would choose a welsh pony as they have alot of character, and quite a hand full.

I hope this is helpful,


----------



## Ladyinred (23 November 2012)

Further to the supercalifragilistic theme:

(All together now please) Supercalifragilistic, want to buy a pony
                                    Even though the post I wrote begins to sound quite phony...


Anyone add more to that?


----------



## guido16 (23 November 2012)

Ladyinred, that was me and I was banned, so was littlelegs who did a better job at trolling than I did!!


We must try it again sometime. They really do burst a blood vessel...


----------



## Ladyinred (23 November 2012)

That's three banned then, because Patterdale was as well!

Almost toooo tempting lol...


----------



## mcnaughty (23 November 2012)

Take the kids to the riding school and ask their advice.  You will only get shredded on here as you will have already seen!

Riding school will advise on someone to take with you to help purchase and will also probably be happy to keep the pony on livery too, thus helping in the future too with horse management issues and questions.

Best of luck.


----------



## TrasaM (23 November 2012)

Ladyinred said:



			Further to the supercalifragilistic theme:

(All together now please) Supercalifragilistic, want to buy a pony
                                    Even though the post I wrote begins to sound quite phony...


Anyone add more to that?
		
Click to expand...

 Sarah fed it cake and sweets and made it go quite looney
It bit the kids and bucked them off then ran away from Nanny... Supercalafragilst.............>>>>


----------



## BeesKnees (23 November 2012)

Ladyinred said:



			Umm because a few went and trolled on Mumsnet one cold and boring night 

One, or possibly two, are now banned from that place but every now and then one comes here to see how the land lies in the world of troll spotting.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh I see


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

AH so is Mumsnet where the phrases "TALK TO ME ABOUT......"  and ".....DISCUSS" really dooo come from ??   Some forum has to be responsible.


----------



## SnowPhony (23 November 2012)

Why are some posters so obsessed about outing 'trolls'?


----------



## AmiRobertson (23 November 2012)

I don't think she is a troll she replied to my pm and it seemed very genuine and lovely so I really hope this works out.


----------



## BeesKnees (23 November 2012)

Having heard the crazy stories from a physio friend who worked as a massage therapist on a private super yacht (she wasn't allowed to *look* at the children, literally had to turn away if they came in...) I can believe that this is a real crazy-super rich-people scenario


----------



## lula (23 November 2012)

Tillie said:



			Grooming is very simple, if you have a hard pony that has a shelter it wont need rudding.. 
I would choose a welsh pony as they have alot of character, and quite a hand full.

I hope this is helpful,
		
Click to expand...


yup, about as helpful as trying to teach a fish to ride a bicycle


----------



## Renvers (23 November 2012)

guido16 said:



			Mmmmm, still don't know if this is a troll or mary poppins..

However, I agree with littlelegs on this one.

This situation will never be....supercalifragalistic....(sp)
		
Click to expand...

Surely Mary Poppins would pull one out of her bag...


----------



## Tillie (23 November 2012)

No need to be nasty to me, im wasnt born in to horses or lucky like most people, i buy unbroke wild horses and break them for riding schools. I know what its like to not know what your oing and ask for advise. If this is how you treat people im suprised people ask you for help.

Also my computer had a melt down, i ment
Grooming is very simple, if you have a hard pony that has a shelter it wont need rugging.. 
I wouldnt choose a welsh pony as they have alot of character, and quite a hand full.

I hope this is helpful,

Not
Grooming is very simple, if you have a hard pony that has a shelter it wont need rudding.. 
I would choose a welsh pony as they have alot of character, and quite a hand full.

I hope this is helpful,


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

With tuppence for pony & tack
We can go for a wonderful hack.
With nanny mcphee & our intelligence lack, 
Rich mummy just sounds like a ****
Oh let's go ride a pony, out on our patch of land, there's not much to understand, oh let's go, ride a pony.


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

BLIMEY what's going on now ^^ - has the spoonful of sugar been spiked


----------



## Jill Crewe (23 November 2012)

can't quote on phone and whilst I do sympathize with op...littlelegs  that was genius


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

On a side note, this HAS to be quote of the night, from a new lady called Tillie;

"No need to be nasty to me, im wasnt born in to horses or lucky like most people, i buy unbroke wild horses and break them for riding schools. I know what its like to not know what your oing and ask for advise. If this is how you treat people im suprised people ask you for help."

TA DA !!!


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

Yes shysmum, with rather large amounts of alcohol.
Just a spoonful of mixer helps the rum go down!


----------



## TheoryX1 (23 November 2012)

Flipping heck, I thought this had died a death, but its alive and kicking ........


----------



## Tillie (23 November 2012)

Please just leave me out of all of this, i was just showing a interested and the thought i might say somethink, next time i wont. As for the whole quote of the night, it wasnt directed at you. So please just leave me alone shysmum.


----------



## lula (23 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			i buy unbroke wild horses and break them for riding schools. 

I know what its like to not know what your doing
		
Click to expand...


surely not. you're being too hard on yourself.


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

Lula, I've just snorted rum & doughnut everywhere. Genius!


----------



## lula (23 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Lula, I've just snorted rum & doughnut everywhere. Genius!
		
Click to expand...


im sorry, i just couldnt let that go.

Im going to tie my hands behind my back now 

btw, rum and dounuts sounds yummy


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

It is indeed, eating the entire box is necessary to absorb the alcohol. Nanny always serves lashings of rum & doughnuts for nursery tea, she's a jolly good sport.


----------



## Fools Motto (23 November 2012)

I want a pony!
It can't be boney,

It must wear a bow
Be good at a show.
Nanny will feed it
Mother will leave it
But I want a pony!
I'll call it Tony.
Nanny will groom it
Mother will fume at it.
I'll feed it some sugar, and an apple
It will even live in the old chapple!
I want MY pony.
That one, that one will do.
Look at him in the queue!
I'll ride it over the lawn,
Whoops, hoof marks, poor gardener Shaun!
Now look what its doing..
Its pooing..

I don't want my pony anymore.
Fear not, Nanny knows, 
Mother won't mind I suppose.
Nanny is clever, she asked the forum.
Tony the pony will be safe,
There is no way he will be a waif.


----------



## Ladyinred (23 November 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			I want a pony!
It can't be boney,

It must wear a bow
Be good at a show.
Nanny will feed it
Mother will leave it
But I want a pony!
I'll call it Tony.
Nanny will groom it
Mother will fume at it.
I'll feed it some sugar, and an apple
It will even live in the old chapple!
I want MY pony.
That one, that one will do.
Look at him in the queue!
I'll ride it over the lawn,
Whoops, hoof marks, poor gardener Shaun!
Now look what its doing..
Its pooing..

I don't want my pony anymore.
Fear not, Nanny knows, 
Mother won't mind I suppose.
Nanny is clever, she asked the forum.
Tony the pony will be safe,
There is no way he will be a waif.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patterdale (23 November 2012)

I think they should get several ponies, in case of a mass breakout. 

You always need a backup!


----------



## Fools Motto (23 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			I think they should get several ponies, in case of a mass breakout. 

You always need a backup!
		
Click to expand...

What like, one for every day of the week?
Saturday pony for tomorrow? Friday pony was rubbish!?


----------



## Littlelegs (23 November 2012)

Two ponies, now what could they be called, erm black boy & rapide?


----------



## Fimbacob (24 November 2012)

Wondering where op has gone...
Quite frankly, the fact that the parent had demanded this and has hinted at firing the nanny for noncompliance is a violation of phealth and safety. The nanny, and even more so, the children would have their lives at risk and no employer is allowed to do this. 
Claim unfair dismissal


----------



## Mince Pie (24 November 2012)

Fimbacob said:



			Wondering where op has gone...
		
Click to expand...

Really?? If I was the OP in a genuine situation and the people I asked for help threw it back in my face then I would disappear as well. Hopefully she has managed to find some of the posts useful in amongst the rubbish that has been spouted in this thread.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (24 November 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Really?? If I was the OP in a genuine situation and the people I asked for help threw it back in my face then I would disappear as well. Hopefully she has managed to find some of the posts useful in amongst the rubbish that has been spouted in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

....and that is the sound of the nail being hit firmly on the head I think.  There has been a few of us PM her (myself included).  She has replied and I think she's found it incredibly difficult going wading through this whole thread to find the nuggets of helpful information she needs to ease her situation.

It's not been easy reading watching some people have "pops" at others who have posted what they consider to be helpful information.  One person in particular tonight I think has been given an unfair press and gone away feeling upset as a result.  Shame.


----------



## madmav (24 November 2012)

NannySarah said:



			Hi everyone, I'm new to this website (and to horses!) but would love some advice please!
I am a nanny to three children and their mum wants to buy them a pony, mainly for the eldest girl but, blah blah blah blah
		
Click to expand...

Just why? On every level. Go and do something useful with your spare energy, such as charity work, would be more productive.


----------



## Trinity Fox (24 November 2012)

I did not read this thread all the way through just skipped , and am a bit drunk, but are people really answering it as if it was true.
I am currently looking after 10 chimp babies they want a pony but I have put my ten feet down and said no.

I would love to know how anyone who has no horsey contacts even found this forum, as anyone trying to help them would have directed them in the other direction.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (24 November 2012)

Or, loan a horse from a riding school. Keep it at the riding school, but contribute to its upkeep and agree x amount of days a week it's 'yours' there will be lots of people around you to help and the children will probably have more fun whilst making friends!


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

Trinity Fox said:



			I did not read this thread all the way through just skipped , and am a bit drunk, but are people really answering it as if it was true.
I am currently looking after 10 chimp babies they want a pony but I have put my ten feet down and said no.

I would love to know how anyone who has no horsey contacts even found this forum, as anyone trying to help them would have directed them in the other direction.

Click to expand...

I am very very shocked to hear that you are drunk whilst in charge of ten chimp babies. You are obviously not a suitable person to be minding chimps.


----------



## Flicker (24 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			I am very very shocked to hear that you are drunk whilst in charge of ten chimp babies. You are obviously not a suitable person to be minding chimps. 

Click to expand...

If I had to look after 10 chimp babies, I think I would need alcohol too


----------



## Littlelegs (24 November 2012)

I am disgusted by trinity fox. I, the decent law abiding, hard working, tax paying, self righteous, up myself, mail reading, judgemental normal person don't see why I should fund you sitting at home all day minding chimps, in your free monkey house!


----------



## armchair_rider (24 November 2012)

If the OP is still around...

I would be wary of buying a riding school pony because they tend to be quite hardworked. In private hands, and with more spare time and energy, their behaviour may change. Much better to buy something that is proven as a first pony - your employers may have horsey friends who know of something suitable, you might be able to find something through the pony club or failing that get somebody knowledgeable to help you. You should be looking for a hardy native type, quiet to ride and handle, probably in its teens.

Secondly, whilst looking after horses isn't rocket science (mind you rocket science is technically engineering) things can go very wrong very fast. You, the children and ideally the parents all need some type of training in basic horse care. Better still get an experienced groom or keep the thing at livery.

Thirdly I would be re-negotiating my contract if I were you. Preferably a payrise given the demands on your time and destruction of your clothes. Certainly some kind of acknowledgement that you have no relevant skills, qualifications, or experience and are therefore not competent to supervise the children whilst they ride or take responsibility for the health of the pony. Also consider what your position would be if injured by the pony and unable to work.

Good luck


----------



## Crazycob06 (12 December 2012)

Oh my! This thread scares me! I thought I had had plenty of experience with horses when I bought my mare a few months ago and I was wrong!!! Let alone people buying one who don't have a clue!!! Luckily for me I know enough to get by and am learning the rest as I go along, I am at the best livery yard I could ask for and have a lot of help and advice on hand. If you do get a horse, please put it in full livery like a lot of other people have suggested and when the children ride have an instructor their! Good luck! Your going to need it!


----------



## TrasaM (12 December 2012)

Crazycob06 said:



			Oh my! This thread scares me! I thought I had had plenty of experience with horses when I bought my mare a few months ago and I was wrong!!! Let alone people buying one who don't have a clue!!! Luckily for me I know enough to get by and am learning the rest as I go along, I am at the best livery yard I could ask for and have a lot of help and advice on hand. If you do get a horse, please put it in full livery like a lot of other people have suggested and when the children ride have an instructor their! Good luck! Your going to need it!
		
Click to expand...

 it was an amusing thread though.. don't know what happened to NannySarah


----------



## OFG (12 December 2012)

The_angel_littlelegs said:



			It's ok Fw, op has just gone to rewrite her fave children's songs so they all feature ponies. 
'supernannybuyaponyexpialidocious, even though the thought of it is pretty damn atrocious'
		
Click to expand...



just as well my colleage in the office has gone for lunch as I am crying with laughter


----------



## Hunter93 (28 December 2012)

So nanny Sarah? Did they get a pony for Xmas?


----------



## Shysmum (28 December 2012)

Oh dear God, WHY drag up a troll thread


----------



## ilovejake (28 December 2012)

Troll post!


----------



## Shysmum (28 December 2012)

ilovejake - you're 13 and you know about troll posts ? I'm impressed


----------



## ilovejake (28 December 2012)

Twinkle Shy said:



			ilovejake - you're 13 and you know about troll posts ? I'm impressed 

Click to expand...

Ok?


----------



## Welsh (28 December 2012)




----------



## Shysmum (28 December 2012)

just saying....hmmm but not sure if a 14.2 will take 5 foot sommit and 6 stone...but knows enough to comment about a troll post........just saying..


----------



## TrasaM (28 December 2012)

They grow up so fast nowadays


----------



## Shysmum (28 December 2012)

well absolutely, but it seems harmless enough (atm)....


----------



## Littlelegs (28 December 2012)

Jingle bells, nanny trolls, 
The pony ran away.
Oh what fun it is to post,
On nannys thread again.


----------



## AprilBlue (28 December 2012)

in my honest opinion, you shouldn't be buying a horse if you don't know much about them. there are loads of costs that you have to cover and buying the horse is just the easy bit. i think you need to seriously rethink this because buying a horse is a very risky think as they might not be suitable or up to date with vetinary checks and worm count checks ect. and i think that you should research a little bit more about buying horses before you consider actually getting one


----------



## shannonandtay (28 December 2012)

Just asked my 12 year old what is a troll and she knew exactly, maybe wait and see


----------



## smellsofhorse (28 December 2012)

If this is serious then you need to speak bluntly to the parents and tell them they need to get a professional in to help.

Apart from the poor suffering horse, poor suffering clue less muck shoveler (you) they really need to think about the safety of their children.

As bomb proof as some ponies can be what if something goes wrong? 
Would you know what do to in the best interest of you, horse and child?


----------



## Shysmum (28 December 2012)

Oooooooooooo no, I am practising my New Year's resolution - maybe hint, but sit back and watch things unfold......I mean, whatever happened to Rileyboy and Lee (trotting madly) and Patch1234 ?  

It would be great to have a separate forum to put classic troll posts into for posterity (like this one and Rileyboy's) but maybe that would just encourage more useless ones. As current...


----------



## Alexart (28 December 2012)

I'd say Trooooll too but you never know!!  When I was 18 I worked as a nanny for the summer after school for a clueless townie family with faaaaaar more money than sense, they were recent additions to the country set after moving down from London and having bought a small georgian estate.  They had bought a top show pony for their 11yr old daughter who had had a few lessons, the pony was a little ****** I have to say although very pretty but knew exactly how to ditch his rider and take the piss.  The child was terrified of horses and really didn't like them at all, if anything she needed an ancient plod that had been there done it all - the mother wanted the status, the image and the pony with the pedigree, show record and top price tag and to go to pony club do's with her friends as it seemed to be the done thing in her area as well as discussing how to aim their daughters at William and Harry - so this could be plausable sadly!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (5 January 2013)

HazyXmas said:



			I know that we are all laughing but this seriously did happen to me when i was selling a childs pony several years ago.

Clueless Nanny turned up on Good Friday at 8am (i was going to in-laws) but she'd insisted that she had to see pony asap. She brought her own child, who had never ridden, no gloves, hat, boots! Watched my daughter ride, sat her daughter on for 30 second lead round, Said that pony had 'a very pretty face & that they'd have it' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They did send a YO up two days later who did ride pony. Had it 5 stage vetted, quibbled about a pair of front shoes.

As it was being loaded i was informed who it was for. Well known pop stars children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gosh i missed a tick there. 

Click to expand...

And you let a bunch of clueless 'could be anyones' take your pony simply because they could afford it? Nice.


----------

